# North of Scotland advice please



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi, 

I have put this in UK touring as well - sorry to those who read twice.

We are heading up to the north of Scotland - set off from Brighton next Thursday evening - stay in London area with relatives and then head up for 1st stop Friday night in the Dumfries and Galloway area. 
Would appreciate any suggestions for wild camping not too far away from motorway. 
We lived in Scotland for 12 years and have visited central belt area. However, the furthest north we have ventured is the Moray Firth. 
We plan to travel up the west coast via Applecross, Poolewe, Ullapool and up to Durness. We may head up to Thurso or cut down at tongue to Lairg - Inverness-Fort William (the later 2 areas we have visited a few times. 

Would appreciate any tips for "must sees" and wild camping spots etc. 

Thanks


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry I cannot give you a map reference but as you approach Tongue from the West there is a small bridge with an area to the right of it where they seem to store gravel, it is right next to the loch.

Best place we have ever wild camped, waking in the morning a car had arrived and I thought we were going to get shouted at but it was a fisherman who said " Hope I didn't disturb you when I arrived" - great spot if you can find it!


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks groundhog - noted in my book - will look out for this


----------



## hsscrm (May 24, 2012)

if you can wind your way through SW scotland, there is fantastic wild camping to be had in the galloway forest (designated dark skies forest for stargazing)

lots of spots to park up for the night

we did so last summer next to a loch - had the place to ourselves once the fishermen went home for the night

you can wild camp in the car park at the foot of stac pollaidh - wonderful

generally, wild camping is easy up north as it's so much less populated (obviously!)

there are also some lovely small campsites - we just went to invercaimbe at arisaig...one of the best we've been too

have fun!


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

If you're going to LochCarron and Applecross why don't you cross the bridge into Skye on your way? There are so many beautiful wild camping spots in all these areas, plenty space for everyone. Same on the way north to Ullapool. 

In good weather this is ideal motorhome country and even if its rainy the scenery is still wonderful. 

But take your insect repellant!


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Head for Loch Ailort*

If you are passing through Fort William consider taking a drive down the much improved A830 towards Mallaig. Go at least as far as Loch Ailort where they trained secret agents in WW2, and where Bonnie Prince Charlie left Scotland for France. If you continue on towards Arisaig you are into the area where many of the exterior shots in the film "Local Hero" were filmed.
There are a few large parking/picnic spaces along here with amazing views out towards the Islands. Good fishing too


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks - Skye is beautiful - spent time here with our bikes, car and b&b's for accommodation. fairly midge-free the times we visited!!


----------

